# Smrt'ák



## parolearruffate

Čau,
co přesně znamená Smrt'ák?

věta: bachratý sou ty naši soudruzi smrt'áci... (mluví o fizlech)

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## cajzl

1) *smrtka* (fem.), *smrťák* (masc.) - personifikace Smrti (Death personified)

2) slang/colloq. *smrtelný úraz* (fatal injury)


----------



## werrr

Smrťák může být prakticky cokoliv spjatého se smrtí (třeba i s nadsázkou). Znám například jednu velmi příkrou sjezdovku, které se tak říká. Nejčastěji to slovo slýchám od matky, když mluví o otcově velmi silné kávě.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, výborný


----------

